

Admitting Defeat on K&R in LCTHW - amarsahinovic
http://zedshaw.com/2015/01/04/admitting-defeat-on-kr-in-lcthw/

======
detaro
Too bad. While I'm not a large fan of his style in general, I think the
chapter in question shows important things.

------
randomtree
"I cannot help old programmers. They are all doomed." tad bit arrogant, I
think.

~~~
hga
Indeed. I think I fit into that category, first used UNIX(TM) in 1978, first
programmed in C in 1980-1 ... and I've never thought K&R was a good book. It
was _Lions ' Commentary on UNIX 6th Edition, with Source Code_
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions%27_Commentary_on_UNIX_6t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions%27_Commentary_on_UNIX_6th_Edition,_with_Source_Code))
that was the key, and since its first edition, I've used _C: A Reference
Manual_ by Harbison and Steele (as in Guy Steele), initially written for a CMU
spinoff compiler company because K&R was an insufficient reference for
implementing a compiler.

~~~
Mithaldu
Since you already agree with him on K&R you don't need his "help" and are
logically not covered by his statement. :)

------
Zardoz84
I would like to read what he removed. I think that always we can learn
something new.

~~~
johnpaulett
[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/krcritique.html](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/krcritique.html)

~~~
norswap
It's been replaced with the text of the above blog post. Old version:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140816220513/http://c.learncod...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140816220513/http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/krcritique.html)

------
eps
Storm in a teacup.

------
nthcolumn
This:[http://arsalanbashir.com/rude-
programmers/](http://arsalanbashir.com/rude-programmers/)

------
2mur
Definitely come to Go and Rust, Zed.

